# Orient Blue-easier to keep clean than black?



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I've searched the archives on a few boards, but have yet to see a clear answer to this question. Is Orient Blue easier to keep looking clean than a black car?

I've owned a black car, and I know that black looks clean and shiny for almost exactly one day after you wash it. After two days it sort of looks dull and after a week you basically need to wash it.

Does Orient Blue start to look dirty after two days?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Dirt is very noticeable on OB, as with any other dark color. In some lighting conditions, OB looks almost black. Even the OB cars in the dealer's lot looked dirty... That's one reason I decide to stay away from that color choice. So far SB has been pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Our resident Orientblueologist Alee might shed some light on that 

Seriously, black paint have no mercy. It takes some serious effort to keep it clean and shiny. But it's not impossible.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I really like the look of Orient Blue when it's nearly clean, but I've also seen it on a dealers lot looking really dirty.

My current car is a fairly dark green, and I love it. It looks gorgeous for at least 3-4 days of normal driving. Even a day after driving through rain, it looks acceptable if not great.

The simple question remains, is Orient easier to keep clean than black? I pretty much hated my black car after four years, and I don't want to deal with a color that is _that_ hard to keep looking nice.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

In a word, "no".


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *The simple question remains, is Orient easier to keep clean than black? I pretty much hated my black car after four years, and I don't want to deal with a color that is that hard to keep looking nice. *


Phil, like every dark color, OB needs an extra care if you want to keep the fresh-delivered look.

If you are into a little bit detailing, you'll love it.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

dwallersv said:


> *In a word, "no". *


Now, to elaborate a bit:

One of the things I love about OB is that it is almost like one of those color-changing paints -- it has this really great deep, deep blue in relatively bright light, but looks black in darker environs. In the evening, during dusk, I've got a black car. In the Sun, it's dark blue.

The color is so close to black in terms of light absorption that in a practical sense it really isn't any different from the standpoint of showing dirt, water spots, swirl marks, etc. Getting OB over black will not save you any detectable grief in these respects. One of the most frustrating things about a black or near-black car is any slight damage to the mirror-finish of the clear coat (swirls, etc.). Bird droppings, and those infamous little yellow beeshit droppings etch the surface, dulling it such that only polishing will restore. These imperfections can be tolerated on a light car without notice rather extensively, while on a dark paint they are death.

I deal with this in two ways: I cover my car religiously, every day, at work. Two, I regularly quick-detail the car (avg. 2x per week with Griot's Speed Shine), using microfiber towels. This combination has kept the paint in new condition.

My only regret is that I didn't put StoneGuard (or equivalent) on when I got the car. Live and learn. The chip damage on the front isn't profound, but it bugs me. Unfortunately, at this point it wouldn't be worth putting the protection on -- maybe. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

dwallersv said:


> *I cover my car religiously, every day, at work. Two, I regularly quick-detail the car (avg. 2x per week with Griot's Speed Shine), using microfiber towels. This combination has kept the paint in new condition.*


Stuff like this and Alee's (past) fanatical devotion to keeping his car clean make me believe you. You never hear about a steel gray owner doing this type of stuff.

:bawling:

I want Avus blue as an option. 

I still may go with Orient, it's a great looking color, and there has to be _some_ improvement over black...anyone?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

If you get O Blue, buy speedshine IN BULK.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

I have owned four black cars in my past. OB is not any easier to take care of. I wash my car every weekend and keep a good coat of wax on it. I seems to hold the shine pretty well until the next wash, but the GD rims are another story all together. 

:banghead:


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

I think it's harder since it picks up different colors in different lights. Low light it looks black. In direct sunlight it picks up a lot of purplish tones. 

One rain and it's dirty, just no two ways around it.

But this is my second orient blue 3 and every time I'm looking at colors I keep coming back to either black or orient blue.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

obLu said:


> *
> But this is my second orient blue 3 and every time I'm looking at colors I keep coming back to either black or orient blue. *


There is good reason for this, darker colors always look better than lighter colors when clean. Its the "reward" thing in our subconscious for "job well done" when we clean them.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> Stuff like this and Alee's (past) fanatical devotion to keeping his car clean make me believe you.*


You should see me with my Speedshine in the parking garage -- I'm still fanatical, even if I only drive my car twice a month. 

OB does help hide swirls better ... any metallic paint will do that. Not that it swirls any less, but it's harder to see. As for dirt... without regular Speedshine, the car looks dull pretty quick.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

alee said:


> *OB does help hide swirls better ... any metallic paint will do that. Not that it swirls any less, but it's harder to see. *


Something positive! There's hope yet for OB! 

With me currently commuting in with my wife, I have a choice of which of our two cars to drive every day. If it rains, I usually take the Passat, anyway. Plus, I have a garage at home and at work.

However, with a three year old daughter and the distinct possibility of another on the way, small scratches and dents would be better hidden with a lighter color.

Needless to say, the color debate still rages inside my head.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Before my SB 330ci I had a Black Opal MB, which is very close to OB and as hard as it was to maintain it is nothing compared to my black pickup which shows every little imperfection. I knew I did not have the time to maintain another dark car, OB looks great when clean and if you have the luxury of not driving it in the rain go for it. Instant detailers do help, and having used my Pakshak MF towel this weekend I can vouch for them.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

So, Alee, you use Speedshine over the top of Zaino? Speedshine has carnauba in it...I guess its safe then?


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Some drive them, some wear them... I like mine dirty


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *So, Alee, you use Speedshine over the top of Zaino? Speedshine has carnauba in it...I guess its safe then? *


I am a Griot's boy now, didn't you hear? 

Zaino was stripped off with solvent, and I am using the big G.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I am a Griot's boy now, didn't you hear?
> 
> Zaino was stripped off with solvent, and I am using the big G.  *


Oh! No, missed that thread!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Oh! No, missed that thread! *


I did it before I moved to NYC. I had a detailer redo the car in carnauba, and since then it's been a regular stream of Griot's goods.

Mail order is my friend.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

Alee,

I'm getting OB myself and wondering if you like Carnuba look better then Zaino on Orient Blue ? What is the difference in the effect ?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Coldheat, Intermezzo posted in my Zaino thread in the detailing forum this responseintermezzo is always a good source for good detailing information by the way...) though I am curious to hear Alee's reply too.



> Do my eyes deceive me? Rip, I thought I'd never see the day! Hehe, j/k. I think the fact that you're trying Zaino is a tribute to the way you objectively
> 
> Here are my thoughts (which some have already covered):
> 
> ...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

coldheat said:


> *I'm getting OB myself and wondering if you like Carnuba look better then Zaino on Orient Blue ? What is the difference in the effect ? *


Carnauba









Zaino









Carnauba









Zaino









I feel like Zaino gives a much brighter shine, and a lot more of that "mirror" look. Carnauba trades some of that mirror finish for a deeper richer color.

Both are very good, and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Both are very good, and you can't go wrong with either.  *


Yep they are Al, you do a great job in keeping it up too :thumbup:

Do you lug all your stuff to the garage or stow it in the trunk:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Do you lug all your stuff to the garage or stow it in the trunk:dunno: *


Trunk. I have a ton of detail supplies back there. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It's shots like this that really make me think Orient is the only way to go on a 330. :yikes:


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

I had a Navy Blue car before getting my Bimmer:










I REALLY tried not to get another high maintenance color but that dark blue just looks too damn beautiful. Once I saw a 3-series in that color I could accept no other. I just make sure to have a Fieldcrest towel, some Zaino Z6 and a California Duster in the trunk. :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *It's shots like this that really make me think Orient is the only way to go on a 330. :yikes:*


I'm kinda partial to this one


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mashuri said:


> *
> I REALLY tried not to get another high maintenance color but that dark blue just looks too damn beautiful. *


btw, Mashuri, I never had a chance to welcome you to the Orient Blue club. :thumbup: Nice car!


----------



## Mashuri (Aug 14, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> btw, Mashuri, I never had a chance to welcome you to the Orient Blue club. :thumbup: Nice car!  *


Thanks! Seeing your photos helped finalize my decision on interior color. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I'm kinda partial to this one
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Al if you have any free time over the next month  how would you like to test your magic on some grey green :dunno: :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Hey Al if you have any free time over the next month  how would you like to test your magic on some grey green :dunno: :angel: *


I hear peeing on your urinal cake wagon works well.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I hear peeing on your urinal cake wagon works well.   *


Those are fightin' words


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I hear peeing on your urinal cake wagon works well.   *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I currently have a black car and an OBlue BMW.

The Oblue is just as hard to keep clean as black and looks just as nice, maybe a bit better when washed/waxed.

I will say that black seems to show any/every speck of dirt or even a dirty dip of water which comes off the side mirror after a wash and runs down the side of your car. Oblue will show this to some extent but just not as bad.

I think when you take Oblue/Black you'll see 2 completely different looking cars when one is clean and the other is dirty whereas a silver car for example does not look terrible when dirty nor does it look unbelievable when clean. Not trying to flame the silver cars because somedays here in the N'east I wish I drove silver and not OBlue.

For the record- I washed and Zaino'd my car this weekend so I'm happy to have Oblue- that is until 11/27 when it will snow here and they will dump 50 tons of salt and sand on the road and my car will look like Shite again


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


:flipoff: :flipoff:

Step aside silver boy :tsk:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

FireFly said:


> *I currently have a black car and an OBlue BMW.
> 
> I will say that black seems to show any/every speck of dirt or even a dirty dip of water which comes off the side mirror after a wash and runs down the side of your car. Oblue will show this to some extent but just not as bad.*


That's it, there's now two people in this thread who have both OB and black at the same time. Both say OB is slightly easier to keep looking good.

At this point, I don't think I need to hear anything else about colors. Thanks guys. :thumbup:

I wonder if thinking about xenons and 18" wheels will keep me occupied for the two weeks before I place my order....


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *I've searched the archives on a few boards, but have yet to see a clear answer to this question. Is Orient Blue easier to keep looking clean than a black car?
> 
> I've owned a black car, and I know that black looks clean and shiny for almost exactly one day after you wash it. After two days it sort of looks dull and after a week you basically need to wash it.
> 
> Does Orient Blue start to look dirty after two days? *


I have an Oreint Blue 323i and a Sapphire Black 530i. The Sapphire Black looks crappier much faster than the Orient Blue. OB tolerates a dusty look much better.

I think OB is likely the most beautiful color I've seen on any car. It's really awesome.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Orient Blue-easier to keep clean than black?*



dwette said:


> *The Sapphire Black looks crappier much faster than the Orient Blue. OB tolerates a dusty look much better. *


:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Kinda late, Phil, you sound like you might go with the OB afterall. Awesome choice. Below, you will see a pic of my OB 330i. No detailing for the last 4 days, but no rain either. Of course, my car is garage kept at both home and work. The dust is noticeable, but that issue has been addressed. It's a fine color. Good luck with it if you go for it! :thumbup:


----------

